# J.C. Penney Power Tools?



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a question: does anyone remember when J.C. Penney used to put its name on power tools, during the '60s, '70s and early '80s? Most of the '70s and early '80s tools were made by Skil.

A few image twins:
J.C. Penney Model 0032 3/8" Cordless Drill and Screwdriver = Skil 2007/2323
J.C. Penney Model 4939 7-1/4" Circular Saw = Skil 559

There were others I've seen with the JCP branding that were related to Skil's model 497 variable-speed jig saw and the model 457 3/8" variable-speed-reversing drill.

Popular Mechanics July 1973 review of JCP 4939 7-1/4" Circular Saw
http://books.google.com/books?id=MNQDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA176&dq=double+insulated+circular+saw&hl=en&sa=X&ei=dtcpUcanF-KsjAKLjoGYCA&ved=0CF0Q6AEwCTgy#v=onepage&q=double%20insulated%20circular%20saw&f=false

And, the big question is, would any of you happen to have any of these rare image-twin power tools?

~Ben


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes i remember the JC Penney line of tools. I have a JC router thats in storage for the last
40 or more years with some other tools.Can't seem to get rid of thease tools.Can't help you with the saw.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skip,

Your router would be similar to the Skil 548. A picture would help.

~Ben


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are some photos. Sorry about the qualty, old camera also.Also my spelling.I'm old too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a Stanley.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Store brands were made by leading tool makers for a long time and still are. I have a bandsaw that was branded for Montgomery Ward that I bought 30 years ago and is still going strong.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember and I have an old JC Penny metal tool cabinet that looks exactly like Sears Craftsman tool cabinets…


----------

